# Rutlands Scroll Saw Offer



## Shultzy (28 Jan 2017)

Rutlands have a "Variable Speed Scroll Saw with FREE Rotary Shaft Package" on offer for £120. I'm in the market for one and wondered if it was a "bargain". It won't be doing a lot of work with thick material, maybe up to 1", and don't want to spend too much.


----------



## NazNomad (28 Jan 2017)

A generic machine with a horrid blade-tensioner.


----------



## Shultzy (29 Jan 2017)

Any thoughts on a good machine to buy?


----------



## NazNomad (29 Jan 2017)

A second-hand Delta.


----------



## Austinisgreat (3 Feb 2017)

Shultzy":2bwram1p said:


> Rutlands have a "Variable Speed Scroll Saw with FREE Rotary Shaft Package" on offer for £120. I'm in the market for one and wondered if it was a "bargain". It won't be doing a lot of work with thick material, maybe up to 1", and don't want to spend too much.


It would appear from the photo on Rutlands website to be the exact same machine (aside from the rotary tool bit) as the the Lidl (Parkside) one I bought a few months ago for around £50.00. I think Screwfix were knocking it out for about £99 under a different badge.

I have been pleasantly surprised at the quality of the cheapo machine and will, no doubt, be getting a "better" one at some point. BUT it's been pretty good so far for a total beginner to scrolling.

Good luck!

Andrew


----------



## Shultzy (5 Feb 2017)

Thanks Andrew, I think I'll wait until Lidl has one and also check out Screwfix


----------



## pcb1962 (6 Feb 2017)

Shultzy":1z56gyk2 said:


> Thanks Andrew, I think I'll wait until Lidl has one and also check out Screwfix


I have the one that Screwfix were selling last year for £99, it's not the same as the Rutlands one. It has a big problem with the plastic insert not sitting flush with the table, not possible to correct as the insert itself is made of much too soft a plastic and isn't flat. It's also too thin to make a ply or MDF replacement, so the machine is useless. The insert on the Rutlands one looks a little better.


----------



## xiphidius (6 Feb 2017)

A lot of folks on here have made their own table work surface out of hardboard etc for zero clearance pcb1962, maybe you could make one for yours..., check out scrimper he has covers on both of his tables
Regards
C


----------



## pcb1962 (6 Feb 2017)

Thanks C, that's a good solution, I'll make a false table from MDF, don't know why I didn't think of that. I bought the saw because I thought my daughter would like it, she's done a few bandsaw boxes, but the first time she used it she came up against the problems with the insert so it hasn't been used since.


----------



## Walney Col (6 Feb 2017)

pcb1962":hdwkaj35 said:


> Shultzy":hdwkaj35 said:
> 
> 
> > snip... It's also too thin to make a ply or MDF replacement, so the machine is useless. The insert on the Rutlands one looks a little better.


Take the insert out and put a couple of thicknesses of duct tape across the bottom then put it back in poke something sharp down the hole where the blade needs to pass through and you're sorted.
Col.


----------



## pcb1962 (6 Feb 2017)

Walney Col":32sk559k said:


> pcb1962":32sk559k said:
> 
> 
> > Shultzy":32sk559k said:
> ...


Done the duct tape, but the insert is bent, you get it right at one point and it sticks up at another. Problem is it's made of the wrong sort of plastic, it needs to be hard and flat but it's soft and bendy. Obviously the manufacturer didn't give a damn about making a usable tool. False table is the way to go.


----------



## Claymore (6 Feb 2017)

make one out of the hard rigid plastic on a CD case, until you have made your false table....I have false tables on my saws and every now and then i give them a coat of hard wax and the wood glides on it.


----------

